
Samsung starts shipping the world's largest capacity SSD - testrun
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/03/samsung-16tb-ssd-shipping/
======
jmnicolas
> Since you'd probably have to try very, very hard to use up all that space if
> you only need a drive for personal use

I'd fill it as fast as fast as the SATA 3 interface allows. And I would need
another (admittedly smaller) disk to fit the rest of my data.

Not everybody has a fiber connection and lives in the cloud.

~~~
cm2187
Hosting 16TB of data in the cloud would cost you mucho mucho dollars anyway.
And not counting a fast enough internet connection to _upload_ that much data.

~~~
brudgers
The bandwidth to _transfer_ that volume of data is available for the cost of
shipping the drive to wherever it needs to be. Higher transfer rates, e.g.
overnight shipping, cost a bit more than lower rates, e.g. USPS Priority
Mail's three days. But the difference between rates for transferring the atoms
is rounding error relative to the cost of a wire that can transfer the bits.
Sneakernet is still relevant at the bleeding edge.

